# Trivia 1/11



## luckytrim (Jan 11, 2019)

trivia 1/11
DID YOU KNOW...
Before he won his Oscar for portraying Ray Charles in the  film, Jamie Foxx
imitated the legend on 'In Living Color' .


1. "The Battle Hymn of the Republic" was a revision of what  abolition song?
2. What is the name of the brave little tea cup in the 1991  Disney animated 
movie 'Beauty and the Beast'?
3. The word chauvinism now has a completely different meaning  than it once 
did. To what did it originally refer?
  a. - unnecessary fearfulness
  b. - unabashed affection
  c. - staunch patriotism
  d. - extreme stubbornness
4. What word of Sanskrit origin denotes a Hindu monastery or  hermitage?
(Hint; Starts with 'A' ...)
5. The world famous Darjeeling, Assam and Munnar brews of the  refreshing 
beverage of tea originate in which country?
6. What movie star was singer Kenny Chesney married to for  only four months?
7. If you travel directly from Liverpool to Dublin, which body  of water do 
you cross ?
8. Word Play Dept;
I always wanted to be a banker, but then I lost  ________.

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Al Capone created the concept of the Soup  Kitchen.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. 'John Brown's Body'
2. Chip
3. - c
4. Ashram
5. India
6.  Renee Zellweger
7. the Irish Sea
8. Interest

CRAP !! !!
Capone didn’t invent it, but he was one of the first to open a  soup kitchen to feed the poor during
the Depression. At a time of 25 percent unemployment, Capone's  kitchens
served three meals a day to ensure that everyone who had lost  a job could
get a meal. Soon, every city and town had a soup  kitchen.

Capone did not only open them, but he would go to the soup  kitchens and help
serve the meals. These soup kitchens cost Capone thousands of  dollars every
day to keep running. It is said that Capone had a soft spot  for people who
were struggling.


----------

